# Problem z instalacją gruba

## tomi0001

Mam taki problem próbuje sobie postawić gentoo z płyty instalacyjnej gentoo i chrotuje się na partycję gentoo tylko w momencie wydania komendy emerge grub dostaje komunikat 

```
Failed to validate a sane '/dev'
```

----------

## olejseba

Witam.

A czy macie może uefi czy komputer starym modelem bios'u?

Jeśli stary bios to:

Czy pod'montowaliście /dev i /proc /sys przed chroot? Tak jak pisze w instrukcji?

Lub tak:

```

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

Lub tak.

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev i sys
```

Jeśli uefi to trochę bardziej skomplikowane. I też jest w instrukcji.

----------

## tomi0001

 *olejseba wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> A czy macie może uefi czy komputer starym modelem bios'u?
> 
> Jeśli stary bios to:
> ...

 

Ja mam gentoo przez maszyne wirtualną.

----------

## olejseba

Bez znaczenia czy maszyna wirtualna czy fizyczny host mount'ta do /dev/ i sys  i proc trzeba zrobić. Odpal maszynę wirtualną z jakiegoś iso tu proponuje sysrescuecd i przejdź zrób tak jak w podręczniku. Jeśli montujesz bezpośrednio dysk wirtualny do innego linux'a i próbujesz w taki sposób to zupełnie inna para kaloszy.

----------

## tomi0001

Zrobiłem jak kazałeś, ale nadal mam ten sam komunikat, a robiłem wszystko z pod liva gentoo zachrotowałęm się na partycje gentoo potem utworzyłem w katalogu /mnt/gentoo 3 katalogi takie jak proc, dev i sys i wykonałem te komendy, wykonały się prawidłowo i nadal mam ten sam komunikat.

----------

## olejseba

Witam. No to chyba się nie rozumiemy.

1) najpierw odpal jakiegoś linucha z płyty (obrazu iso).

2) potem zamontuj partycję z gentoo do np. /mnt/gentoo (mam nadzieję że rozpakowałeś tam stage'a)

3) teraz wykonaj montowanie dev sys i proc (nie twórz z ręki tych katalogów powinny być po rozpakowaniu stage).

4) I dopiero teraz chroot'a nie wcześniej.

----------

## tomi0001

Teraz jest inny komunikat

```
!!! Section 'x-portage' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/usr/portage'

!!! Section 'gentoo' in repos.conf has location attribute set to nonexistent directory: '/usr/portage'

!!! Invalid Repository Location (not a dir): '/usr/portage'

!!! /etc/portage/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

```

Teraz nie mogę uruchomić komendy grub-install nie ma tego pliku w katalogu.

----------

## olejseba

Przykro mi stwierdzić ze nie czytałeś instrukcji. Pobierz jeszcze portage i rozpakuj w usr.

----------

## tomi0001

Wrzucilem portage do usr i teraz dostaje komunikat o powrocie do poprzedniej wersji.

```
!!! /etc/portage/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

```

----------

## olejseba

Powiedz mi gdzie rozpakowałeś portage? W /usr czy /mnt/gentoo/usr?

I próbujesz emerge po czy przed chroot?

Na prawdę przeczytaj i postępuj krok po kroku z instrukcją, nie kombinuj instrukcję pisali bardzo mądrzy ludzie nie oszukiwali.

Po podmontowaniu sys dev proc i wykonaniu chroot daj nam wyniki poleceń.

```

ls /usr/portage/

eselect profile list

```

Jeśli profile list będzie bez gwiazdki to wybierz któryś profil (numer_profilu) i 

```

eselect profile set numer_profilu

```

----------

## tomi0001

 *olejseba wrote:*   

> Powiedz mi gdzie rozpakowałeś portage? W /usr czy /mnt/gentoo/usr?
> 
> I próbujesz emerge po czy przed chroot?
> 
> Na prawdę przeczytaj i postępuj krok po kroku z instrukcją, nie kombinuj instrukcję pisali bardzo mądrzy ludzie nie oszukiwali.
> ...

 

Stage rozpokowalem w /mnt/gentoo/usr

ls /usr/portage/

```
app-accessibility  app-portage   dev-ruby         games-simulation  media-gfx      net-nntp         sci-physics        virtual

app-admin          app-shells    dev-scheme       games-sports      media-libs     net-p2p          sci-visualization  www-apache

app-antivirus      app-text      dev-tcltk        games-strategy    media-plugins  net-print        scripts            www-apps

app-arch           app-vim       dev-tex          games-util        media-radio    net-proxy        sec-policy         www-client

app-backup         app-xemacs    dev-texlive      gnome-base        media-sound    net-voip         skel.ChangeLog     www-misc

app-benchmarks     dev-ada       dev-util         gnome-extra       media-tv       net-wireless     skel.ebuild        www-plugins

app-cdr            dev-cpp       dev-vcs          gnustep-apps      media-video    net-zope         skel.metadata.xml  www-servers

app-crypt          dev-db        eclass           gnustep-base      metadata       perl-core        sys-apps           x11-apps

app-dicts          dev-dotnet    games-action     gnustep-libs      net-analyzer   profiles         sys-auth           x11-base

app-doc            dev-embedded  games-arcade     gpe-base          net-dialup     razorqt-base     sys-block          x11-drivers

app-editors        dev-games     games-board      gpe-utils         net-dns        rox-base         sys-boot           x11-libs

app-emacs          dev-haskell   games-emulation  header.txt        net-firewall   rox-extra        sys-cluster        x11-misc

app-emulation      dev-java      games-engines    java-virtuals     net-fs         sci-astronomy    sys-devel          x11-plugins

app-forensics      dev-lang      games-fps        kde-base          net-ftp        sci-biology      sys-firmware       x11-proto

app-i18n           dev-libs      games-kids       kde-misc          net-im         sci-calculators  sys-freebsd        x11-terms

app-laptop         dev-lisp      games-misc       licenses          net-irc        sci-chemistry    sys-fs             x11-themes

app-misc           dev-lua       games-mud        lxde-base         net-libs       sci-electronics  sys-infiniband     x11-wm

app-mobilephone    dev-ml        games-puzzle     mail-client       net-mail       sci-geosciences  sys-kernel         xfce-base

app-office         dev-perl      games-roguelike  mail-filter       net-misc       sci-libs         sys-libs           xfce-extra

app-officeext      dev-php       games-rpg        mail-mta          net-nds        sci-mathematics  sys-power

app-pda            dev-python    games-server     media-fonts       net-news       sci-misc         sys-process

```

eselect profile list

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/x32

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [14]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

eselect profile set 1

Nic nie zwraca

----------

## olejseba

set ustawia profil,

teraz po zamontowadniu part. z gentoo do /mnt/gentoo i potem sys proc i dev, i zrobienu chroot. Zgodnie z instrukcją env-update, i emerge grub potem jego konfiguracja potem instalacja na mbr.

----------

## tomi0001

Zainstalowało się jednak nigdzie nie ma plików gruba nie ma pliku grub-install nie ma też katalogu /boot/grub.

----------

## olejseba

Linux użyć tabulatora  wpisz grub i kliknij pare 4azy tabulator.

----------

## tomi0001

nie działa.

----------

## olejseba

Działa.

Skoro twierdzisz że się zainstalował to musi być. Daj wynik. (oczywiście po, zamontowaniu partycji z gentoo do /mnt/gentoo potem sys dev proc i chroot). I zważaj na wersję bo masz gruba2 nie gruba. Więc polecenia będą grub2-xxxxxxx. 

```

cd /

find / -type f -name 'grub*'

```

----------

## tomi0001

find / -type f -name 'grub*' 

```
/usr/profiles/desc/grub_platforms.desc

/usr/media-gfx/grub-splashes/grub-splashes-20091109.ebuild

/usr/portage/profiles/desc/grub_platforms.desc

/usr/portage/media-gfx/grub-splashes/grub-splashes-20091109.ebuild

/usr/portage/app-admin/grubconfig/grubconfig-1.26.ebuild

/usr/portage/app-admin/grubconfig/grubconfig-1.28-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/app-admin/grubconfig/grubconfig-1.28.ebuild

/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97-patches-1.14.tar.bz2

/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r10.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.96-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r6.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r9.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r12.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-2.00-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r5.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r3.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r8.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-1.99-r2.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r10.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.96-r3.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r2.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r9.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.92-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.96-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default-2

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-parallel-make.patch

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-hardcoded-awk.patch

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-config-quoting.patch

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-no-gets.patch

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-tftp-endian.patch

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.conf.gentoo

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-0.97-gpt.patch

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.96-r2.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r13.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r11.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.94-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r12.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-2.00_beta6.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-9999.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r4.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r6.ebuild

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/grub-splashes-20091109

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/grubconfig-1.26

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/grubconfig-1.28-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/grubconfig-1.28

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-2.00_beta6

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r4

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r9

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.96-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.96-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r12

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r13

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r11

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.92-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-1.99-r2

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r8

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r10

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-9999

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-2.00-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r6

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r2

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.96-r2

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.96-r3

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3

/usr/app-admin/grubconfig/grubconfig-1.26.ebuild

/usr/app-admin/grubconfig/grubconfig-1.28-r1.ebuild

/usr/app-admin/grubconfig/grubconfig-1.28.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r10.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.96-r1.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r6.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r9.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub-static/grub-static-0.97-r12.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-2.00-r1.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r5.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r3.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r8.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-1.99-r2.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r10.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.96-r3.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r2.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r9.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.92-r1.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.96-r1.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default-2

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-parallel-make.patch

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-hardcoded-awk.patch

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-config-quoting.patch

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-no-gets.patch

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-2.00-tftp-endian.patch

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.conf.gentoo

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default

/usr/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-0.97-gpt.patch

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.96-r2.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r13.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r11.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.94-r1.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r12.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-2.00_beta6.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-9999.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r4.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97.ebuild

/usr/sys-boot/grub/grub-0.97-r6.ebuild

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/media-gfx/grub-splashes-20091109

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/grubconfig-1.26

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/grubconfig-1.28-r1

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/app-admin/grubconfig-1.28

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-2.00_beta6

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r4

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r9

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.96-r1

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.96-r1

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r12

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r13

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r11

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.92-r1

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-1.99-r2

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r8

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r10

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-9999

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-2.00-r1

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-static-0.97-r6

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r2

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.96-r2

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.96-r3

/usr/metadata/md5-cache/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub-terminfo.8

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub.texi

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub.info

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub-install.8

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub.8

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub.8.additions

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub-md5-crypt.8

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/docs/grub-install.8.additions

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/util/grub-md5-crypt.in

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/util/grub-image.in

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/util/grub-terminfo.in

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/util/grub-install.in

/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/util/grub-set-default.in

```

----------

## olejseba

No to klops, jeśli uważasz że na prawdę zainstalował się grub bez problemów to. przez forum szkoda czasu, zrób jeszcze emerge -u portage, potem emerge -u system, potem emerge  -e grub.

----------

## robertsurma

1. Czy /boot masz na osobnej partycji? Zamontowana jest?

2. Jeśli masz UEFI, nie potrzeba Ci GRUB-a ani żadnego innego menedżera bootowania.

3. Może moja wersja instrukcji Ci pomoże: http://informatyka.3bird.net/download/mylinux/instalacja-gentoo2015-amd64-laptop.pdf

----------

